# DS #0983: Final Fantasy Fables: Chocobo Tales (USA)



## shaunj66 (Apr 4, 2007)

^^ndsrelease-1642^^


----------



## chrisduffer (Apr 4, 2007)

Very nice. All I need to do now is lose my testicles then I can play this.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 4, 2007)

I spread it around a few rom sites ;D
Should help people, I am actually enjoying it!
P.S. Don't ask me to link you to the rom, I will not provide you with one.


----------



## scoozer (Apr 4, 2007)

Is it worth to give it a try?

Should I give it a try?

Is it a try worth?


OMG im fucked up with english please tell me a correct sentence


----------



## zif (Apr 4, 2007)

http://www.gamebrink.com/nintendo-ds/1938-...on-reviews.html


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 4, 2007)

Found it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 I'll share with blackcats now. Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




shadow mind if i post that RS link to a few mates...saves me uppin it n u can collect the points.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 4, 2007)

Hurrah! Here's hoping people will shut up about it being dumped  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now for the flood of people asking "werz tha rom?"

*Off to play, hopes its good*


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 4, 2007)

it's a bunch of mini games?


----------



## Danieluz (Apr 4, 2007)

been waiting for this one


----------



## skydoune (Apr 4, 2007)

The final fantasy franchise is a huge money making machine. They could sell Shaq Fu, label it as final fantasy and it'll sell.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Found it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I didn't do the rapidshare link, I just posted it on a few rom sites after the mystery man posted it in ndstemp, then I megauploaded it XD
Anyway, I do like the minigames in this, I rate it 7/10


----------



## flashrabbit (Apr 4, 2007)

I wonder if my japanese save works with it.
It was fun but I got stuck somewhere


----------



## Cjuub (Apr 4, 2007)

Played it for a little while now. Enjoying it so far.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 4, 2007)

hell yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have to buy this now cant spoil my final fantasy collection  :'( i seen your post on a popular rom site shadowboy thanks for the help i would not have it if it was not for you. Dont ask me where it is either 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





If any of the gbatemp staff are intrested the save type is EEPROM 64/512kbit (thats the save type that works with my N card)


----------



## wes (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> I spread it around a few rom sites ;D
> Should help people, I am actually enjoying it!
> P.S. Don't ask me to link you to the rom, I will not provide you with one.



Wow you are the man, man. Can i touch you?


----------



## xamphear (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(chrisduffer @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Very nice. All I need to do now is lose my testicles then I can play this.


ROFL! Oh man, you are a riot! Lose your testicles! AHAHAHAHAH!


----------



## Elrinth (Apr 4, 2007)

oh I might aswell do it...

where is the cdROM?


----------



## hanman (Apr 4, 2007)

Best. Icon. EVAR!!!!1!!!one!!!111!!!


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 4, 2007)

Nao forming a line to kiss my feet!
3 dollars per kiss!

XD
Sweet, glad to help ya all.
Anyway, this game rules, but the bomber walll is ****&****&%&*#&*(%&*W%&(*&&
HARD!
I got my time down to 21:63, but I can't get it any lower.
P.S.  The stories rock,


----------



## UchihaE (Apr 4, 2007)

Can somebody give me a hint where i can download this game ? anyone ?


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Can somebody give me a hint where i can download this game ? anyone ?



newsgroups if you have it, and this game is pretty good so far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 it's story based with mini games, you collect cards and stuff.


----------



## UchihaE (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can somebody give me a hint where i can download this game ? anyone ?
> ...




No i dont >_> anyone got a direct link or a bittorent ?

PS im not asking for the link just a hint where i should search


----------



## Rangent (Apr 4, 2007)

Anyone get this release to work on their M3?  I'm having a hell of a time..


----------



## Fulcaire (Apr 4, 2007)

@UchihaE
Search GOOGLE.

@Rangent
It works on my M3 Simply.


----------



## adgloride (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> ...



Have a search for it in the major game stores.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Fulcaire @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> @Rangent
> It works on my M3 Simply.



i think he has a slot 2, not a slot 1.


----------



## Rangent (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Fulcaire @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > @Rangent
> ...


He do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 M3 (original... fat one) and a passcard v3.


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 4, 2007)

QUOTE(Rangent @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Fulcaire @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> ...



why don't you try and make a topic on the m3 forums and see if you get a answer? i can't help as i have a slot 1, sorry.


----------



## Miroku (Apr 4, 2007)

y am i seeing claims of 0984 when gbatemp hasnt posted it yet.... LIES, all LIES i tell ya -- chocobo looks like a kiddy game, is it? or can i play it like other final fantasy games(with my testicles intact)?


----------



## Alonsonic (Apr 4, 2007)

please i have the superd card minisd and i cant pass the "name the savefile" when i press new game it get freeze someone with this problem ??


----------



## hogg (Apr 4, 2007)

Is this single-card multiplayer?


----------



## Calogero91 (Apr 4, 2007)

Looks kinda odd, but It's still Final Fantasyish might as well give it a try.


----------



## barry181091 (Apr 4, 2007)

Just *got* this...........BTW for now just to tell ye IT IS VERY HARD TO FIND.... You wont find a DD or torrent as usual for another few days.... 

Barry.


----------



## Masked (Apr 4, 2007)

Wikipedia article's character list:


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â Â * Chocobo
> Â Â * Shirma[1], a White Mage.
> Â Â * Croma[2], a Black Mage.
> Â Â * Darkmaster Bebuzzu, the primary antagonist sealed inside Croma's book.
> ...


----------



## Stitch (Apr 5, 2007)

Pedochocobo and *J*ail*B*irds


----------



## foxmcloud (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(barry181091 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Just *got* this...........BTW for now just to tell ye IT IS VERY HARD TO FIND.... You wont find a DD or torrent as usual for another few days....
> 
> Barry.



well it's not that hard to find... it's on newsgroups


----------



## DeepFriedAsian (Apr 5, 2007)

Does anyone know when I get to have a deck with 15 cards?


----------



## Ender15 (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(barry181091 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Just *got* this...........BTW for now just to tell ye IT IS VERY HARD TO FIND.... You wont find a DD or torrent as usual for another few days....
> 
> Barry.



Found it on my favorite rom site forum instantly, just like every other NDS rom, I haven't ever really had to use a newsgroup, IRC, or a torrent.

Zshare mirrors FTW.


----------



## samred (Apr 5, 2007)

G6 gives me sound errors when I set this to "surround" instead of "stereo"...otherwise, it's working well and these mini games are pretty nice so far. The Final Fantasy 3 graphics engine is a champ, and I like the Yoshi's Island/storybook twist to it. Too bad, as others have pointed out, that this is as fey as games get.


----------



## bullet007 (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(barry181091 @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Just *got* this...........BTW for now just to tell ye IT IS VERY HARD TO FIND.... You wont find a DD or torrent as usual for another few days....
> 
> Barry.



Strange, i just found it on a http site after 5 seconds of searching on google, and on a torrent site i frequent. (not bc)


----------



## gregsid (Apr 5, 2007)

Yah I'm kinda new to all this dumping stuff, how do I download the rom from that post on the first page?
Please don't flame me lol.


----------



## Hooya (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(gregsid @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Yah I'm kinda new to all this dumping stuff, how do I download the rom from that post on the first page?
> Please don't flame me lol.



You can't.  Read the rest of the thread for other people asking about where to download ROMS (which isn't something you should be asking about on this forum anyway)

Not flaming, just educating.


----------



## megabug7 (Apr 5, 2007)

Read above post


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 5, 2007)

Got this game.  Haven't played it yet, but it seems like another minigame bonanza which I am really getting tired of.  Oh well, it should hold me over till Pokemon comes out....I'm dying for a traditional GOOD RPG and DS has next to none other than FF3 which wasn't very good.


----------



## snazzypants (Apr 5, 2007)

I like the box art from the Japanese one better...

and multiple endings?  This game has a story?


----------



## stretch (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Stitch @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Pedochocobo and *J*ail*B*irdsÂ


I roffled hard on that one  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyways, the game is alright. Thanks to LEGACY.


----------



## SynGamer (Apr 5, 2007)

Fun so far, kind of liking the cuteness of the game...


----------



## paxl13 (Apr 5, 2007)

With my G6, problem with surround sound but else everything is ok ! playing using Sterio is perfect, yeah there is a story !

Need to go to buy it !

paxl13


----------



## sipoon (Apr 5, 2007)

It's a classic, love the paper mario type graphics...
reminds me of rocket slime


----------



## Baby Bowser (Apr 5, 2007)

Looks great going to give this is a spin.


----------



## 754boy (Apr 5, 2007)

Think I'll pass on this one. Then again, I almost passed on Rocket Slime, which would've been a big mistake cuz it was so fun. Maybe this is too


----------



## hevyhomie (Apr 5, 2007)

rocket slime kicks arse!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




anyways, great game (you hav to get away from the fact that this was intended for kids and Micheal jackson) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pretty sure there will be a chcobo2


----------



## damiussus (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry I haven't posted anything for QUITE some time. lol. But what better game to come back for.  Definitely not your average "let's make a spin off game to make some money.

I really like this one. And the visuals are way impressive. Definitely worth a play. The card battles are fun, though it takes a bit to get to them. Well, that is if you do everything else you can possibly do first lol.


----------



## BlueStar (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> Nao forming a line to kiss my feet!



I think this guy would take you up on that
http://www.imdb.com/user/ur0836986/comments?order=useful


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 5, 2007)

it's got a lot of music from the previous final fantasy games and also if you go into one of the houses and examine it, it mentions cid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 at this point though i don't know what the cards actually do, i have about 12 of them now.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2007)

I kinda expected it to be like Rocket Slime for some reason, I guess I should've read more about it but its not bad, nothing amazing but at least its a decent spin off the kids will enjoy.


----------



## darkandlong (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(hevyhomie @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> anyways, great game (you hav to get away from the fact that this was intended for kids and Micheal jackson)




Heh.


----------



## damiussus (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(hevyhomie @ Apr 4 2007 said:


> anyways, great game (you hav to get away from the fact that this was intended for kids and Micheal jackson)




And Sanjaya.


----------



## ShadowXP (Apr 5, 2007)

fucking Jack and the Beanstalk rip-off, drawing those leaves has to be the most annoying thing ever!


----------



## clivefrog (Apr 5, 2007)

yeah, the leaves is a bitch, but if you draw the lines right at the top of the screen (push the stylus against the screen casing) you'll get a straight line each time which really helps.


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 5, 2007)

Are card battles required or an optional part of the game?

I hate having to do card-related stuff in FF games... bleh!


----------



## Shelleeson (Apr 5, 2007)

i'm really enjoying this game alot, it's quite refreshing


----------



## damiussus (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, the card battling is required, but so far it hasn't really been anything other than for bosses.  But it's really well done.  Great visuals.


----------



## shadowboy (Apr 5, 2007)

Just beat bebuzzle form 2.  The minigames get ALOT harder in that area, but the ones after in the OMGSPIOLERS ocean are easier.  Lame.
Still real great tho, a must download title.


----------



## damiussus (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah I agree.  I especially like all the remixed music.


----------



## iamwhoiam (Apr 5, 2007)

HELLO!


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 5, 2007)

QUOTE(clivefrog @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> yeah, the leaves is a bitch, but if you draw the lines right at the top of the screen (push the stylus against the screen casing) you'll get a straight line each time which really helps.
> 
> 
> lol, i will have to try that because i really hate that game
> ...




i don't know, i haven't gone that far yet, i thought the cards were just for collecting and that's it.


----------



## antiKk (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> Nao forming a line to kiss my feet!
> 3 dollars per kiss!
> 
> XD
> ...


----------



## suppachipmunk (Apr 6, 2007)

Excellent Game.  It's just some of the micro games are sooo hard!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




There are quite a few that I cant get Gold ranking on.

The cards are required for at least 6 battles that I have seen so far.


----------



## Wolfsclaw (Apr 6, 2007)

QUOTE(antiKk @ Apr 6 2007 said:


> QUOTE(shadowboy @ Apr 5 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Nao forming a line to kiss my feet!
> ...


----------



## sipoon (Apr 6, 2007)

yeah, the minigames are hardcore, i don't see how kids can play this game... For the bomberwall i got down to 17:52, but that's about it


----------



## Magus19 (Apr 7, 2007)

I love the card battles. They could make a whole game of it with some tweaks. The battles are a bit too long maybe, but the music kicks ass. Some of the minigames are lame, unfortunatly.


----------



## TheStump (Apr 7, 2007)

Wow! this game is actually good, i expected a dulled down kid game, but the graphics and gameplay is great.  The card battle system is also very good, easy to learn and not complex like yu gi oh, but still requires strategy.
The minigames flow quite well in the story mode and have very hard times and scores to beat.

*GET THIS GAME IF YOU LIKE;*
Yu-Gi-Oh
Final Fantasy
Paper Mario
Pokemon


----------



## Orc (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(sipoon @ Apr 7 2007 said:


> yeah, the minigames are hardcore, i don't see how kids can play this game... For the bomberwall i got down to 17:52, but that's about it


Yeah, fuck Bomberwall, only microgame I couldn't Gold.


----------



## suppachipmunk (Apr 7, 2007)

I actually got 15:42 on bomberwall...

I am having problems with Job Juggler and the Lucky Pots minigames.

There are also a couple others that are making me MAD!  XD


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE(TheStump @ Apr 7 2007 said:


> Wow! this game is actually good, i expected a dulled down kid game, but the graphics and gameplay is great.Â The card battle system is also very good, easy to learn and not complex like yu gi oh, but still requires strategy.
> The minigames flow quite well in the story mode and have very hard times and scores to beat.
> 
> *GET THIS GAME IF YOU LIKE;*
> ...




i would not say final fantasy because its nothing like it. however the games quite good and its enjoyable seeing a good old chocobo.


----------



## strummer12 (Apr 8, 2007)

Well I played this for a few hours.  It's alright.  Awesome presentation, but it's mostly mini game stuff and some are incredibly frustrating.  The card battles kinda suck, but I haven't done many of them.

One thing that pisses me off in this game are invisible walls.  coupled with the stylus control when your're running around the map is a pain in the ass, but I can't use the D-pad cos mine is a launch lemon one.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 9, 2007)

I beat this game and loved it.
Some of the minigames were a bit too hard, i beat most of them, but i couldn't beat level 5 in battle mode of some of the books (just 2-3 of them i couldn't beat it in)
I got at least silver on all microgames, and i have about 95 cards.
I loved the card game, and i've played over wifi a few times, i win about 75% of the time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would recommend this game, the minigames aren't really minigames either, at least not crappy ones like Rayman: Raving Rabbids 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Though, does anyone know how to open the whale-shaped chest? PM me with details if you know, i've beaten the game and done 97% of all the minigames but it's still locked.

EDIT: Got a 8.3 at IGN



QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 7 2007 said:


> QUOTE(TheStump @ Apr 7 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! this game is actually good, i expected a dulled down kid game, but the graphics and gameplay is great.Â The card battle system is also very good, easy to learn and not complex like yu gi oh, but still requires strategy.
> ...


I like 3 of those


----------



## Prowler~1 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ugh. I'm about 5 hours into the game, and I'm at the final book right before the water crystal.  As soon as I choose to begin the story, the book makes the sound effect of it opening, but never actually opens--then it locks up.

I'm using 1.02 firmware on an Simply M3--anyone run into this problem on newer firmware?


----------



## celentt (Apr 11, 2007)

sounds like this is a mini game collection game


----------



## squeaks (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(adgloride @ Apr 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(UchihaE @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(jalaneme @ Apr 4 2007 said:
> ...



Mininova, type in NDS.  You'll get all the available NDS roms.


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 15, 2007)

QUOTE(Prowler @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Ugh. I'm about 5 hours into the game, and I'm at the final book right before the water crystal.Â As soon as I choose to begin the story, the book makes the sound effect of it opening, but never actually opens--then it locks up.
> 
> I'm using 1.02 firmware on an Simply M3--anyone run into this problem on newer firmware?


I'm not familiar with the M3S, so i can't help you much, but try changing some settings, maybe try with another microSD.
It may also be possible you have a bad dump, or it got corrupted somehow when you put it on the microSD, so try redownloading it and putting it on again.


----------



## galaxykidgamma (Jun 27, 2007)

yah i beat bomber wall, i remember when i thought that was hard, the microgame where you have to spin tha wheel to keep the jellies on, now that's hard


----------

